# I got my membership pack at the weekend



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Loved the 2 copies of AbsoluTTe. It was nice to be able to put a few faces to members names.

Should I have got a TT pen ?

I did get a pen but it was just a plain silver pen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Theres a TT logo on the black bit of the pen - and these are only while stocks last !


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

octagonmike said:


> Loved the 2 copies of AbsoluTTe. It was nice to be able to put a few faces to members names.
> 
> Should I have got a TT pen ?
> 
> I did get a pen but it was just a plain silver pen


It's TT (Mark 2 in fact) but very _subtely..._

Have another look

Lou


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I got mine today too - lovely stuff 8)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a closer look and I have to say thats a very subtle touch.

Great to be a member especially as I picked up the car today !


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I had a closer look and I have to say thats a very subtle touch.
> 
> Great to be a member especially as I picked up the car today !


Still waiting for mine....car and membership [smiley=bigcry.gif] ....jeez your lucky today, quick tell me any 6 numbers between 1 and 49 [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting for pack to arrive too - the suspense is killing me!  :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

woohoo mine arrived this morning


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

I want mine! 3 weeks and counting.. :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sent 27 packs today - so should be with you soon...

Lou


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hubby's pack arrived today. Many thanks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Hubby's pack arrived today. Many thanks.


If I'd have known they were for hubby Carol, I'd have included more stuff :wink:

btw my taste buds still remember the best bacon butties west of the Pennines


----------

